# 2019 distribution in 2020



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

My accountant wants me to take a 2019 distribution. How do I make sure the distribution is applied to 2019 ?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Your accountant can’t tell you? A distribution from what? Is the purpose to lower your tax bill, or fund a Roth IRA?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Simple question looking for a simple answer. Don't need lectures or snarky remarks. I called up my broker and am all set.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Simple question looking for a simple answer. Don't need lectures or snarky remarks. I called up my broker and am all set.


I apologize. I didn't intend my reply to be snarky, I was asking serious questions. So what did your broker need to do to accomplish what your accountant wanted you to do?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

to like an IRA? You can make those until 4/15. Just have to make sure it is labeled for 2019.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I apologize. I didn't intend my reply to be snarky, I was asking serious questions. So what did your broker need to do to accomplish what your accountant wanted you to do?


I contributed to much and had to actually go to a branch office to fill out a special form as there is no way you can do it online. So everything is fine now and you and I are OK.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had to take out a distribution last year on my HSA account as my employer screwed up and did not adjust the withholding on my last check like they said they would automatically do. It was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I had to take out a distribution last year on my HSA account as my employer screwed up and did not adjust the withholding on my last check like they said they would automatically do. It was a pain in the butt.


I feel for you. The IRS red tape is ridiculous.


----------

